# Kodiak wood burning stove.



## Gary's Kodiac stove (Nov 21, 2016)

I have an old 1980's Kodiac wood burning stove that I purchased used 25 years ago. I have never used it but would like to get it into working condition in case I need it.
My problem is , what kind of a gasket do I use? It has a 3/4" channel. I purchased a 3/4 rope gasket and installed it, but my doors won't close at the front. It appears that the gasket at the back won't compress enough to allow them to close.
I don't have a manual for this stove, so I don't know if I purchased the right kind of gasket or not.
Could someone please advise me?


----------



## rwhite (Nov 23, 2016)

Gary's Kodiac stove said:


> I have an old 1980's Kodiac wood burning stove that I purchased used 25 years ago. I have never used it but would like to get it into working condition in case I need it.
> My problem is , what kind of a gasket do I use? It has a 3/4" channel. I purchased a 3/4 rope gasket and installed it, but my doors won't close at the front. It appears that the gasket at the back won't compress enough to allow them to close.
> I don't have a manual for this stove, so I don't know if I purchased the right kind of gasket or not.
> Could someone please advise me?


Probably didn't use one at all. Just make sure the doors line up and close properly. If a gasket is needed I would think a flat one cemented in place would be best.


----------



## Gary's Kodiac stove (Nov 23, 2016)

rwhite said:


> Probably didn't use one at all. Just make sure the doors line up and close properly. If a gasket is needed I would think a flat one cemented in place would be best.


It had one when I bought it second hand 20 years ago. It was worn out so I removed it. As it turned out I never used the stove and didn't keep the old gasket.


----------



## venator260 (Nov 24, 2016)

My dad's Kodiak  current my has no gasket and is controllable with his current set up. He hasn't replaced the gasket he took out a few years ago as a result. Your results may vary with your draft though, he has an oversized outside masonry chimney.


----------



## Gary's Kodiac stove (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you for the information. Does your dad use a grate or does he build his fire on the bottom of the stove?


----------



## bholler (Nov 24, 2016)

Gary's Kodiac stove said:


> Does your dad use a grate or does he build his fire on the bottom of the stove?


You should never use a grate in a wood stove it will severly reduce your burn times and can increase the risk of over firing.  As far as the gaskets go some of the earlier kodiaks never had any gasket at all.  I have gotten away with flat tape gasket on some of them but others are too tight.  They were pretty inconsistent


----------



## Gary's Kodiac stove (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks again. You saved me from making a big mistake.


----------



## venator260 (Nov 24, 2016)

Yep, as bholler said, no grate. Just build the fire on the floor of the stove. some decent length burns can be had if you play a bit of Tetris with the wood and pack it tight.


----------

